# Need help identifying new strap-in/step-in hybrid binding



## AdamWho (Jan 30, 2011)

I was up last week snowboarding and I saw an interesting binding. 

It was like a standard strap-in binding (which stayed fixed on the boot) but the whole binding clicked onto the board (like a step-in). It seemed like a great compromise between the strap-in and step-in type of bindings. 

The great thing was that the bindings allowed the rider to lock-in on the lift and it didn't require additional adjustment.

Can anybody identify this binding? It was clearly not a flow.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Possibly these? 2013 Bon Hiver 13 Series Binding Used and Reviewed «


----------



## AdamWho (Jan 30, 2011)

NWBoarder said:


> Possibly these? 2013 Bon Hiver 13 Series Binding Used and Reviewed «



That is exactly what I saw, thanks.

Even though I didn't catch the name of the bindings, the guy using them said that he really liked them. He was somebody who was into trees and powder; he also carried collapsible poles... so not a snowboard park type.

I use Flows and I really liked step-ins a decade+ ago so these sound like a great concept.

Video link (couldn't get the vimeo thing to work)
http://vimeo.com/55479799


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

He rode with poles? Don't take any advice from him. These things are fucking bear traps that weigh about 25lbs.


----------



## AdamWho (Jan 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> These things are fucking bear traps that weigh about 25lbs.


That is actually a lie. Maybe you are the one I shouldn't be taking advice from.

A reasonable criticism: they are expensive.

I understand that many snowboarders (especially corporate shills - Burton) are often luddites when it comes to new ideas but I just wanted to know the name of the product, not get opinions from people who never used it.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

wooo here comes the fire storm !!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

AdamWho said:


> That is actually a lie. Maybe you are the one I shouldn't be taking advice from.
> 
> A reasonable criticism: they are expensive.
> 
> I understand that many snowboarders (especially corporate shills - Burton) are often luddites when it comes to new ideas but I just wanted to know the name of the product, not get opinions from people who never used it.


Are you calling me a liar? The guy that has a set of these sitting right here. A guy that has ridden them. A guy that has had them fail on me on 4 separate occasions. A guy that currently is laughing at the sheer weight of these. 

Or are you saying that I'm a liar because I don't believe you should ever trust some fucktard that has to use a pole on his snowboard? I'm kind of lost here.

Also I strongly suggest you perform an anal cranial extraction and realize that Burton did this idea long before BonHiver. It failed then and by comparison it was actually built lighter and better. 

But yes I am a lying luddite that knows nothing about snowboarding. Then again if I was a luddite wouldn't I fear the Internet or anything that involved technology? Hmm perhaps you should look up the definition of the word you troglodyte.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Are you calling me a liar? The guy that has a set of these sitting right here. A guy that has ridden them. A guy that has had them fail on me on 4 separate occasions. A guy that currently is laughing at the sheer weight of these.
> 
> Or are you saying that I'm a liar because I don't believe you should ever trust some fucktard that has to use a pole on his snowboard? I'm kind of lost here.
> 
> ...


Owned.

The general concept might have potential. But they're probably 5-7 years from viablility. And thats realistically to long in this industry to perfect a product before you make money on it.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

AdamWho said:


> That is actually a lie. Maybe you are the one I shouldn't be taking advice from.
> 
> A reasonable criticism: they are expensive.
> 
> I understand that many snowboarders (especially corporate shills - Burton) are often luddites when it comes to new ideas but I just wanted to know the name of the product, not get opinions from people who never used it.


BurtonAvenger = AngrySnowboarder. Just a heads up. I wouldn't tell his knowledge, whether you agree with him or not on some things he definitely knows his shit. 

And who the FUCK boards with poles? Unless the dude had a full pack and was riding a split board what use is there for fucking poles? Is the dude essentially paddling on cat tracks? Is he that awful that he can't hold an edge, and too lazy to unstrap and skate?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I brought enough to share.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

david_z said:


> I brought enough to share.


Sweet! I'm gonna need it... :yahoo:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

this always happens.... under 10 posts and they fire off on BA, like I said fire storm a brewing. Always entertaining.

They need a section in the New Member Welcome explaining Who BA, Snowolf, CroRep are. A lot of drama could be avoided but fun watching the fireworks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No fuck that I love people that come in here and try to act like they're overly educated talk down to someone that rides more days in a week than they do in a year.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> No fuck that I love people that come in here and try to act like they're overly educated talk down to someone that rides more days in a week than they do in a year.


You snowboard? no.....

Just kidding.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

blunted_nose said:


> You snowboard? no.....
> 
> Just kidding.


Hey Jr. Sit down and shut the fuck up, adults are talking.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

david_z said:


> I brought enough to share.


 Thanks, I think I'll take the big one.:eusa_clap:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

david_z said:


> I brought enough to share.


Salt, no butter please.

This feature has great promise!


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

With as good as the current Flows, Gnu's, and K2's are what the hell is the point of these bindings? I'm all for new tech but adding another point of disconnect from the board is just idiotic.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, based on BA's review, the problems seem to be more related to implementation of the regular binding parts, i.e. that could almost be a review of a regular type binding. If they were able to for instance take a 390 binding and convert it to this system, then I'd like to see a review.

Having said that, I still don't think I'd buy them. Without a definite benefit over other bindings that I can see, they're just a gimmick.


----------



## bonhiver (Jan 17, 2013)

*Bon hiver nomination*

Bon Hiver Bindings Nominated as ISPO BRANDNEW Finalists. Here's a quick Transworld article about it:

Bon Hiver Bindings Nominated As ISPO Brandnew Finalist | TransWorld Business


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

4 days to make an account to try and reclaim some dignity lost on this forum.. grabs some of that popcorn..


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

bonhiver said:


> Bon Hiver Bindings Nominated as ISPO BRANDNEW Finalists. Here's a quick Transworld article about it:
> 
> Bon Hiver Bindings Nominated As ISPO Brandnew Finalist | TransWorld Business


That's not an article, it's a reprint of a paid press release. Why are you so excited about having the product "recognized" by a trade show that you've paid to participate in? Hasn't your product been around for a few years now? So is being placed in the new product catragory synonomous with being new to the trade show?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

bonhiver said:


> Bon Hiver Bindings Nominated as ISPO BRANDNEW Finalists. Here's a quick Transworld article about it:
> 
> Bon Hiver Bindings Nominated As ISPO Brandnew Finalist | TransWorld Business


Definitely interesting.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

bonhiver said:


> Bon Hiver Bindings Nominated as ISPO BRANDNEW Finalists. Here's a quick Transworld article about it:
> 
> Bon Hiver Bindings Nominated As ISPO Brandnew Finalist | TransWorld Business


I don't mean to pile on but as long as you're paying someone to re-print your press release, you should probably make sure they properly format the paragraphs. Nothing worse than paying someone to fuck up a job.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

bonhiver said:


> Bon Hiver Bindings Nominated as ISPO BRANDNEW Finalists. Here's a quick Transworld article about it:


Wait a second. Are your bindings named after crack cocaine?!? :blink: The "freebase"?!? :icon_scratch:


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

bonhiver said:


> Bon Hiver Bindings Nominated as ISPO BRANDNEW Finalists. Here's a quick Transworld article about it:
> 
> Bon Hiver Bindings Nominated As ISPO Brandnew Finalist | TransWorld Business


Fucking really? You don't even defend your product just toss up some bullshit transworld press release? God you definitely lost me as a customer EVER.


----------

